# Eating it is half the job!



## Concreteguy (Jul 16, 2018)

YOU NEED TO DIGEST IT BROTHERS!!!!!!!!!!!


[ame]https://youtu.be/yUSPywiOKXc[/ame]


----------



## Sully (Jul 17, 2018)

I wish I could stand the taste of organ meat. I’ve always heard about how good it is for you, but the taste is too much for me. Except for gizzards. I can eat pounds of fried chicken gizzards.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 17, 2018)

Good video! Meadows calves are ridiculous sitting there!!!


----------



## Concreteguy (Jul 17, 2018)

ASHOP, I remember being in the pump up room at the nationals more than once and all at once he brew up. He went from a 198 to a heavy all in one off season. I remember in 2014....I think, he walked into the pump up room and looked like a different guy. I think that's when he turned the insulin switch on.


----------



## striffe (Nov 2, 2018)

Great video. A lot of good info to take in. Digestion is key for me now as I have suffered from issues in the past.


----------



## chiquinho (Dec 28, 2018)

the most important process


----------



## ald_dupaul (Jan 1, 2019)

Great video!!!

The Growth Clinic Product Specialist 
 We Help Build Better Bodies.
for List & Order
[email protected]


----------



## nspaletta (Jan 2, 2019)

Digestion and gut health is key. Prebiotics, probiotics, fiber, and digestive enzymes all play a huge roll. 

Acidophilis, spinach, sauerkraut, and greek yogurt are staples for me along with regular digestive enzymes chewables to help keep my stomach regulated


----------



## ald_dupaul (Jan 2, 2019)

nspaletta said:


> Digestion and gut health is key. Prebiotics, probiotics, fiber, and digestive enzymes all play a huge roll.
> 
> Acidophilis, spinach, sauerkraut, and greek yogurt are staples for me along with regular digestive enzymes chewables to help keep my stomach regulated


You hot that brother..... it's not just gear!!! Food and sleep

The Growth Clinic Product Specialist 
 We Help Build Better Bodies.
for List & Order
[email protected]


----------



## nspaletta (Jan 2, 2019)

ald_dupaul said:


> You hot that brother..... it's not just gear!!! Food and sleep
> 
> The Growth Clinic Product Specialist
> We Help Build Better Bodies.
> ...




Far from just gear i can safely say that now! I use less then most and after learning about nutrition and ball busting workouts I've made my biggest gains this past year.


----------



## gold2000 (Jan 7, 2019)

good info


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 25, 2019)

A well researched probiotic helps... took me a while to find the best strain that worked for me.  Felt bloated frequently even after eating smaller meals


----------



## jsaild (Feb 28, 2019)

I try telling my buddies all the time, it's not what you eat, it's what you digest and properly utilize.  I tell them the same thing with training- It's not what you can do, it's what you can recover from!


----------



## ald_dupaul (Feb 28, 2019)

DrZaius7 said:


> A well researched probiotic helps... took me a while to find the best strain that worked for me.  Felt bloated frequently even after eating smaller meals


I hear you bro!!!!!! I started using an amazing protein,  Medical grade and it's the best I've ever used man!!! No bloat!!!!!! Its amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Growth Clinic Product Specialist 
 We Help Build Better Bodies.
for List & Order
[email protected]


----------



## grizz (Apr 25, 2019)

Dropped back in the re-watch the video. Actually bulking for the first time in forever. I never thought eating would feel like a chore, but as long as I'm eating this much, I at least want to get something out of it and digest it well.


----------

